# Utah swan closure in outdoor life



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The Utah Swan Season Closed Early Because Some Hunters Are Targeting a Protected Species


As some licensed hunters target protected trumpeter swans, the tundra swan hunting season is closed early leaving unfilled tags.




www.outdoorlife.com





It's interesting to see it being talked about in a large outdoor magazine now. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting read. Thanks for sharing. It is helpful to see a 3rd party type perspective versus just hearing all the bickering amongst ourselves. 

I was neck deep in the conversations on the other two threads about this topic, so I’ll just leave my comments to this one here.


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks for posting that up HH! 
According to the article, it's estimated that half of the trumps are truly accidental harvest. That means that 10 dudes legally harvested a trumpeter on purpose. The other 10 were misidentified. That's a much more reasonable breakdown than what some here seem to believe happens. 
Face it, there was plenty of time to get your bird if you wanted it bad enough. You dont need to make a multi hour drive to BRBR to pass shoot one off the dike. A couple of afternoons with binos at Farmington bay and you'll knock one down. When they're in, they're in. Same days every year. Being lazy or "planning" to hunt later in the season is not a reason to bi+(h about missed opportunity. The knowledge that the season would close early was readily available before the application period. 

Does this issue give antis a leg to stand on? Emotionally, probably. But legally, absolutely not. 
The population is stable and apparently growing. That's great for everyone involved. 

Oh yeah... My dad can beat up your dad. Toyota is better than Ford. 
Etc.
IBTL
-Drew


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Do I need to post my flow chart again?


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

MrShane said:


> Do I need to post my flow chart again?


By flow chart, do you mean your monthly cycle?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Don’t lash out because the truthfulness of my flow chart stings you a little?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DREW_22 said:


> According to the article, it's estimated that half of the trumps are truly accidental harvest.


That was a guess from one DU guy. I don't think anyone knows for sure and I doubt there's a way we could really find out how many are accidental vs. not.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm guessing Shaun knows that, even if it's a statement from "Drew". 

No way to know to know the exact numbers. But I do believe, if my memory serves me correctly, that it was Moosemeat who openly talked about knowing of people who intentionally targeted Trumpeters. The irony of him acting like it's not an issue worth discussing now is pretty telling of the source.


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm not shawn sheen Sean or Shaun. Nor do I have any affiliation. Shoot a trumpeter or dont. Idgaf. It's your tag. First swan I have in range when I have a swan tag is a dead swan.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

backalleydumpster said:


> I'm guessing Shaun knows that, even if it's a statement from "Drew".
> 
> No way to know to know the exact numbers. But I do believe, if my memory serves me correctly, that it was Moosemeat who openly talked about knowing of people who intentionally targeted Trumpeters. The irony of him acting like it's not an issue worth discussing now is pretty telling of the source.


1). You are incorrect on assumptions.

2). even though I’m only in my early 30s, and unlike yourself, I’ve gotten out a lot, more than most who are my age. In that time, I’ve met countless hunters. Is it really that surprising to you to think that I would personally know several guys who shot them on purpose? 10 were targeted on purpose and 10 accidental. So here we are once again, where the situation has been blown out of proportion when reality isn’t even close to the awful assumption.

I know cutting tags isn’t something you have any personal experience with, but it is ultimately the hunters choice on which animal they decide to shoot (given they are within the restrictions that particular tag in their pocket has in place for that hunt). You don’t have to shoot a 200” buck, 400” bull, Tom turkey with a 10” beard, a mature cow or calf, and even the best part, a juvy tundra/ trumpeter or mature white tundra or trumpeter. The guy pulling the trigger gets to decide what they want to fill their tag with. Try pulling the trigger for yourself one time, then be torched by guys telling You that you’re a terrible person for choosing that animal.

Ps, it still isn’t an issue from a legal perspective. Or from an ethics perspective. It’s within the restrictions of the law. That’s all there is to it


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Keep telling yourself that, Shaun.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

DREW_22 said:


> I'm not shawn sheen Sean or Shaun. Nor do I have any affiliation. Shoot a trumpeter or dont. Idgaf. It's your tag. First swan I have in range when I have a swan tag is a dead swan.


If that's true than folks will eventually move on from the conclusion. Unfortunately the downside to a resident troll like Shaun who creates multiple accounts to bypass bans is the the inevitable skepticism you are seeing. He's not exactly transparent when called out and regularly acts coy with these sock puppet accounts. 

That said, you align well with his approach and sense of humor so you'll have to excuse my continued guess that you are just another one of his multiple online personalities. Because to be honest he's not very good at even keeping track of them.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Bux n Dux said:


> 10 were targeted on purpose and 10 accidental. So here we are once again, where the situation has been blown out of proportion when reality isn’t even close to the awful assumption.


Once, again, let's look at the quote from the article:

"Because it is easy to misidentify the birds, Yamane estimates that roughly 50 percent of the trumpeter swan harvest quota is taken because of honest mistakes. "

The regional director of the DU for Utah estimates that roughly 50% are not targeted. It's a guess. From one guy. Don't quote it like it's a fact.

For the record, I don't know Chad Yamane, and I do respect him greatly for his work as a DU volunteer. His guess might be a good one. But I don't think anyone knows for sure.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't buy it. 
It's 100% Utah hunters screwing themselves over. They're really really good at it.
I watched the BS unfold on Facebook.
Two weeks is all it took for it to happen.
Right or wrong, legal or illegal, ethical or not ethical, 21+ Trumpeters got splashed.
Many feel this is just fine waiting their turn for their two week or less long Trumpeter hunt.
If the public, DWR and feds are ok with a Trumpeter hunt, so be it.
I don't belong very well in this group.
I think I'll go stir some of this up with some bunny luvin' tree huggers. I seem to relate much better with them.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

backcountry said:


> Because to be honest he's not very good at even keeping track of them.


Neither are you apparently 🤣


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

1BandMan said:


> I watched the BS unfold on Facebook.
> Two weeks is all it took for it to happen.


Imagine if you spent as much time hunting as you do online… you might understand what’s really going on!

actually it took 6+ weeks to happen, but don’t let the real facts get in the way of your very narrow opinion.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

It was 13 days on Facebook from the time the swans started arriving and the first of the hero shots were posted and the hunt ended.
If your right Shawn and the attitudes of many on these threads mirror the majority you and your buddies can continue "smoking" Trumpeter swans for years to come.
My narrow view is I don't believe anyone intended this to be an either a Tundra swan or a Trumpeter swan hunt, shooting either one is okee dokee. 
I don't understand or can reason through how it could possibly be misconstrued to what it's become in many including your mind other than it being a Utard thing.
You and I really don't require a logical or reasonable explanation for why this is what it is.
There's just a lot of stupid people out there and I believe there's a disproportionate amount who hunt in Utah.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

1BandMan said:


> It was 13 days on Facebook from the time the swans started arriving and the first of the hero shots were posted and the hunt ended.
> If your right Shawn and the attitudes of many on these threads mirror the majority you and your buddies can continue "smoking" Trumpeter swans for years to come.
> My narrow view is I don't believe anyone intended this to be an either a Tundra swan or a Trumpeter swan hunt, shooting either one is okee dokee.
> I don't understand or can reason through how it could possibly be misconstrued to what it's become in many including your mind other than it being a Utard thing.
> ...


There were swans checked in opening weekend on October 1st, from bear river and PSG. The “hunt” was available for over 6 weeks. If we are going to draw conclusions, at least make sure your facts are accurate.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Bux n Dux said:


> There were swans checked in opening weekend on October 1st, from bear river and PSG. The “hunt” was available for over 6 weeks. If we are going to draw conclusions, at least make sure your facts are accurate.


I stand by my original post. 

There was a lot of tag holders unable to hunt because of selfish self fulfilling Utards.
Back in the day when they were harvested by the hundreds they saved ammunition by roping them wild west style from the bullrushes. I have a really hard time with people misidentifying them unless they choose to.
I think I'll join the local tree hugger chapter and have a much more stimulating conversation with them.
They are a crazy extreme crew as well but make a lot more sense over the long run.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> I think I'll join the local tree hugger chapter and have a much more stimulating conversation with them.
> They are a crazy extreme crew as well but make a lot more sense over the long run.


Please do .........your rants are very boring and annoying. xxxxx.....I'd take that over any stinking Prunie or Vegas as$hat anytime. 
I've had 50 years of watching them come in. 
I'm tired of the holier than thou attitude.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

2full said:


> Please do .........your rants are very boring and annoying. Utards......I'd take that over any stinking Prunie or Vegas as$hat anytime.
> I've had 50 years of watching them come in.
> I'm tired of the holier than thou attitude.


I'm _ perfectly happy _with your disapproval 2 ful.
Admitting that you have a problem and are a XXXXis the first step to recovery.
It's a good start.
Watching the big birds for the past 50 years I would have thought your appreciation for them would go further than putting them on your wall.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

He's talking about his dissatisfaction with the Nevada (etc) folks who visit SW Utah. I disagree with 2Full on that subject but what he's talking about is clear as day.

I'm starting to wonder if you aren't another sock puppet account, 1ManBand. Your over the top hatred fits the bill. Just not sure who would be playing this card other than our resident troll. He's low grade troll who doesn't seem capable of really pulling off a classic scheme like that, though.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Outdoor Life and other local publications aren't the only folks taking notice.

It may take a lot for many of you to understand why it's not a good goal to kill Trumpeter swans.
Fortunately or unfortunately folks from the outside looking in I don't believe will take a long time at all to figure it out.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> I'm _ perfectly happy _with your disapproval 2 ful.
> Admitting that you have a problem and are a Utard is the first step to recovery.
> It's a good start.
> Watching the big birds for the past 50 years I would have thought your appreciation for them would go further than putting them on your wall.


Wow!! You make no sense at all as usual.
I don’t hunt them, and don’t have one on the wall.
I hunt the right weapon, in the right season, in the right area.

if that makes me a xxxxxx…….so be it.
I just can’t understand what you and others think you are sooooo much better and smarter ??

I have watched and seen a LOT of crap from out of state hunters and people on the mountain.
Even had a Prunie try to buy my deer in the back of my truck on the way home one day.
He went up to $400 when tags were under $20. Then wanted to throw in his binos.

So don’t try to educate me about “xxxxxx

Edit: I do NOT believe it is right to shoot the Trumpeters in any way at any time.
I agree with you on that 100%.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

1BandMan said:


> I stand by my original post.
> 
> I think I'll join the local tree hugger chapter and have a much more stimulating conversation with them.
> They are a crazy extreme crew as well but make a lot more sense over the long run.


Your original post with incorrect information.

might as well, bunny humpers seem to get about as much field time every season as you do. Ironically, most of the avid “birders” probably have more experience and interaction with any type of swan than you do.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Bux n Dux said:


> Your original post with incorrect information.
> 
> might as well, bunny humpers seem to get about as much field time every season as you do. Ironically, most of the avid “birders” probably have more experience and interaction with any type of swan than you do.


Absolutely correct Shon or should I be now calling you Gaston?
What do you find incorrect? I followed the Facebook posts from the 4th of November and also the reason I'm inclined to believe there were way more than 20 Trumpeters taken.

I am certainly in awe of your hunting prowess. You da man Sean/Gaston, You da man.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

2full said:


> Wow!! You make now sense at all as usual.
> I don’t hunt them, and don’t have one on the wall.
> I hunt the right weapon, in the right season, in the right area.
> 
> ...


To quote goob, "This is my favorite thread".

What's a Prunie? 

More importantly, what kind of binoculars was he offering?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

2full said:


> Wow!! You make now sense at all as usual.
> I don’t hunt them, and don’t have one on the wall.
> I hunt the right weapon, in the right season, in the right area.
> 
> ...


We may not agree, however we have some some of the same b!tch about game horney jerkwads no matter what state there from.
My apologies for confusing what or whom I guess you'd been watching for the past 50 years.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

1BandMan said:


> I don't belong very well in this group.
> I think I'll go stir some of this up with some bunny luvin' tree huggers. I seem to relate much better with them.


Finally we agree!

Bye Felicia.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Finally we agree!
> 
> Bye Felicia.


I'm not going anywhere. The mods really like me here.

It's people like yourself that makes the transition to an anti so freakin' easy.
Its also people like yourself that makes it easy to mount a campaign against from the anti/tree hugger perspective.
Slob hunters make easy targets. They flaunt the ugliness of hunting.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> I'm not going anywhere. The mods really like me here.
> 
> It's people like yourself that makes the transition to an anti so freakin' easy.
> Its also people like yourself that makes it easy to mount a campaign against from the anti/tree hugger perspective.
> Slob hunters make easy targets. They flaunt the ugliness of hunting.


So now we are all slob hunters ??


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

If the shoe fits wear it around.
If not it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

paddler said:


> To quote goob, "This is my favorite thread".
> 
> What's a Prunie?
> 
> More importantly, what kind of binoculars was he offering?


1-. You know exactly what a Prunie is. 

2- they were junk binos.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

2full said:


> 1-. You know exactly what a Prunie is.
> 
> 2- they were junk binos.


I have no idea what a Prunie is. Never seen the term before tonight.

I was just thinking if they were Leica or maybe Swarovski you'd think pretty hard on it. I sure would.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

1BandMan said:


> I'm not going anywhere. The mods really like me here.


Don’t kid yourself. They like you for the same reason they like me, and it ain’t for your quality posts or content. It’s because you draw attention and create traffic to this forum. It’s nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Bux n Dux said:


> Don’t kid yourself. They like you for the same reason they like me, and it ain’t for your quality posts or content. It’s because you draw attention and create traffic to this forum. It’s nothing more, nothing less.


I'll be damned. 
I don't remember a single thing we're even close on agreeing to for the last year or three but ......other than the "quality posts and content comment I'd have to say your 1000% right


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK gentlemen there have been a few reports on this thread. 

Let's keep it civil without calling anyone or group a name.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Seems swans can bring out the worst in us…both in the marsh and online…


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

MWScott72 said:


> Seems swans can bring out the worst in us…both in the marsh and online…


Swans are not to blame, the anti-hunters deserve that credit.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

MrShane said:


> Swans are not to blame, the anti-hunters deserve that credit.


Mehh…pulling the “anti-hunter” accusation is getting old. Never will I call someone an “anti-hunter” who follows the rules…never.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

MWScott72 said:


> Mehh…pulling the “anti-hunter” accusation is getting old. Never will I call someone an “anti-hunter” who follows the rules…never.


Feel free to correct me then, I am willing to learn and change my terminology if needed.
What term should I use that describes a person that practices an action that causes a hunting opportunity to be stopped?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

MrShane said:


> Feel free to correct me then, I am willing to learn and change my terminology if needed.
> What term should I use that describes a person that practices an action that causes a hunting opportunity to be stopped?


I'd call them a xxxxx myself but that's been deemed a slur.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Feel free to correct me then, I am willing to learn and change my terminology if needed.
> What term should I use that describes a person that practices an action that causes a hunting opportunity to be stopped?


Well, anti-hunters oppose all hunting. PETA people, some vegans, some tree huggers, etc. Guys who target trumpeters are all for hunting for themselves, just don't care if their actions curtail opportunities for others. Slobs, selfish, inconsiderate, narcissistic, even sociopathic, but not anti per se. It's the "I got mine, screw you" mentality. It's a personality disorder, related to or maybe even the same disorder that leads to bragging on FB about purposefully killing trumpeters.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

oh the irony…


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I see guys complain on both sides about who's at fault and should have gone at 'X' time. Unfortunately, life is not that easy. I know a guy and his kid that could not go because his work drastically changed and was working 7 days a week for 1 month straight. He had planned to go the only days he had off in 30 days, and that was thanksgiving weekend. It was bad luck on his part. Some say it is his fault. But is it really? I feel bad for him and his boy.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

robiland said:


> I see guys complain on both sides about who's at fault and should have gone at 'X' time. Unfortunately, life is not that easy. I know a guy and his kid that could not go because his work drastically changed and was working 7 days a week for 1 month straight. He had planned to go the only days he had off in 30 days, and that was thanksgiving weekend. It was bad luck on his part. Some say it is his fault. But is it really? I feel bad for him and his boy.


So do I.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

paddler said:


> Well, anti-hunters oppose all hunting. PETA people, some vegans, some tree huggers, etc. Guys who target trumpeters are all for hunting for themselves, just don't care if their actions curtail opportunities for others. Slobs, selfish, inconsiderate, narcissistic, even sociopathic, but not anti per se. It's the "I got mine, screw you" mentality. It's a personality disorder, related to or maybe even the same disorder that leads to bragging on FB about purposefully killing trumpeters.


Okay, fair enough.
I will quit calling Trump Targeters ‘anti-hunters’.
They will from now on be referred to as ‘anti-hunter agenda assisting minions’.


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

robiland said:


> I see guys complain on both sides about who's at fault and should have gone at 'X' time. Unfortunately, life is not that easy. I know a guy and his kid that could not go because his work drastically changed and was working 7 days a week for 1 month straight. He had planned to go the only days he had off in 30 days, and that was thanksgiving weekend. It was bad luck on his part. Some say it is his fault. But is it really? I feel bad for him and his boy.


That situation sucks. But that's life. 
However, buddy knew the season would close early. Every semi educated tag holder knew that would be part of the "game". With a small select group of hunters legally and purposefully shooting a trumpeter. Those odds of early closure were implied and amplified with the opening of PSG 4 years ago. The trend was already set. 
‐------------

I cannot hate on someone for acting legally. View it as selfish behavior if you want. But that's your judgment on an issue that you have no say in. 20 people are not allowed to shoot ANY swan for the next 5 years. Half (estimation for Clarq) of those will make damm sure to pay closer attention the next time they have the privilege of holding a swan tag. The others? Time will tell. If taxidermists deny Trumpeter mounts I bet the numbers harvested go down as well. 

The hatred, illwill, and unwarranted judgement on these threads is amazing. Is it hard living in glass houses? Or do you eventually get used to always being blindfully right on issues that are not so black and white?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

DREW_22 said:


> That situation sucks. But that's life.
> However, buddy knew the season would close early. Every semi educated tag holder knew that would be part of the "game". With a small select group of hunters legally and purposefully shooting a trumpeter. Those odds of early closure were implied and amplified with the opening of PSG 4 years ago. The trend was already set.
> ‐------------
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct. It's not black and white.
In Utah you have to do more than suggest anything or say put up a sign.
It has to be enforced by a law with significant fines and incarceration.
You can't simply put up "do not walk on grass signs". You have to put up a 10 foot electrified fence with razor wire on the top and guard towers with folks with automatic weapons.
I'll bet your the same person who b!tches or wonders why there are all the laws on the books, all the closed roads, all the no trespassing signs, people who will no longer allow access to property, closed campgrounds, closed hunts........

It might be a slur, but I see it as more of a cultural thing. Act stupid but know **** well what's right and wrong.


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

1BandMan said:


> Absolutely correct. It's not black and white.
> In Utah you have to do more than suggest anything or say put up a sign.
> It has to be enforced by a law with significant fines or incarceration.
> No do not walk on grass signs. You have to put up a 10 foot electrified fence with razor wire on the top and guard towers with folks with automatic weapons.
> ...


Ah yes. On point and on topic as usual, Karen. Wtf are you talking about??

Razor wire and automatic weapons! Now that sounds like one hell of a swan hunt!! Thanksgiving morning (so everyone is off and can plan accordingly) center dike at Farmington. Swans will be few and far between with the sounds of rapid fire clipazines emptying with reckless abandon, but that's not what this hunt is about! Its equal opportunity! Guards in checkpoints at either end. If you dont get your swan, you dont get to leave. Some of the "hunters" here might not make it out before closing time. But that's the risk you take when you apply. May the draw odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

DREW_22 said:


> Ah yes. On point and on topic as usual, Karen. Wtf are you talking about??
> 
> Razor wire and automatic weapons! Now that sounds like one hell of a swan hunt!! Thanksgiving morning (so everyone is off and can plan accordingly) center dike at Farmington. Swans will be few and far between with the sounds of rapid fire clipazines emptying with reckless abandon, but that's not what this hunt is about! Its equal opportunity! Guards in checkpoints at either end. If you dont get your swan, you dont get to leave. Some of the "hunters" here might not make it out before closing time. But that's the risk you take when you apply. May the draw odds be ever in your favor.


Whoa. Put the lid back on the glue bottle, then step outside and get some fresh air.


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

1BandMan said:


> Whoa. Put the lid back on the glue bottle, then step outside and get some fresh air.


I can't step outside. I was placed on house arrest for not belittling people over their choice to LEGALLY hunt an animal they had a tag for.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

DREW_22 said:


> That situation sucks. But that's life.
> However, buddy knew the season would close early. Every semi educated tag holder knew that would be part of the "game". With a small select group of hunters legally and purposefully shooting a trumpeter. Those odds of early closure were implied and amplified with the opening of PSG 4 years ago. The trend was already set.
> ‐------------
> 
> ...


I disagree that any judgement about those who deliberately target trumpeters is unwarranted. I believe they're worthy of disdain, even contempt. You know, the way I feel about V.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

What’s our feelings on dudes shooting long tails, harlequins, scoters and wood ducks in utah? Hammer down? Or do they get burned at the stake too?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

DREW_22 said:


> That situation sucks. But that's life.
> However, buddy knew the season would close early. Every semi educated tag holder knew that would be part of the "game". With a small select group of hunters legally and purposefully shooting a trumpeter. Those odds of early closure were implied and amplified with the opening of PSG 4 years ago. The trend was already set.
> ‐------------
> 
> ...


You may disagree with the judgements but they are anything but unwarranted. We do it all the time as people situated in real communities as you just demonstrated with your own comments. When less than a dozen people choose to be selfish (accurate by definition) enough to cause the closure of a hunt to thousands (?) of others its fair game to criticize.

And this isn't a glass house situation. Multiple people criticizing the selfish behavior passed up shots on Trumpeters. They exhibited the restraint a minority of hunters did not. 

A community that believes the only guiding principle is the law isn't bound to thrive for long. We are seeing that reality with this closure. 

And most of us have openly admitted it's gray. That gray area is unintentional take. I won't condemn such behavior as it's why we have the quota in the first place. Outside of that, the decision is black and white the moment the individual chooses to pull the trigger knowing it's a Trumpeter. Folks made a decision and they get to live with the consequences of being so selfish.


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

Bux n Dux said:


> What’s our feelings on dudes shooting long tails, harlequins, scoters and wood ducks in utah? Hammer down? Or do they get burned at the stake too?


Hammer down!!! During LEGAL hunting times per the REGULATIONS!


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

backalleydumpster said:


> You may disagree with the judgements but they are anything but unwarranted. We do it all the time as people situated in real communities as you just demonstrated with your own comments. When less than a dozen people choose to be selfish (accurate by definition) enough to cause the closure of a hunt to thousands (?) of others its fair game to criticize.
> 
> And this isn't a glass house situation. Multiple people criticizing the selfish behavior passed up shots on Trumpeters. They exhibited the restraint a minority of hunters did not.
> 
> ...


Your views on the subject are invalid since you have ZERO experience with any type of swan hunting. Try it. Then your opinion can hold weight.

when we need an experts opinion on who makes the best Fanny pack or what make of Subaru is best for touring national parks, we will get ahold of you 😘


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Nice try Shaun.

I'll give you a hint...it's a public resource so we all get an equal say.

*It's funny how Bux goes green whenever Drew is away, and vis versa. Uncanny resemblance between those two accounts and the rotting corpse that is the MooseMeat account.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

paddler said:


> You know, the way I feel about V.


I’ve passed the ultimate litmus test! Fantastic.

What is it you said about those that would close opportunities for many to further their own interests? Narcissist? What else? I liked that train of thought. Keep going with that…


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

backcountry said:


> Nice try Shaun.
> 
> I'll give you a hint...it's a public resource so we all get an equal say.
> 
> *It's funny how Bux goes green whenever Drew is away, and vis versa. Uncanny resemblance between those two accounts and the rotting corpse that is the MooseMeat account.


It's funny how much time you waste thinking about it! Time will tell.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

backcountry said:


> Nice try Shaun.
> 
> I'll give you a hint...it's a public resource so we all get an equal say.
> 
> *It's funny how Bux goes green whenever Drew is away, and vis versa. Uncanny resemblance between those two accounts and the rotting corpse that is the MooseMeat account.


🥱 

you have no idea.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This one is getting locked down more quickly than the last 5 on this topic. Well done, gents!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Can we get back to people actively taking away opportunities from other hunters just to fuel their own wants and desires being narcissists?

Can’t make this stuff up man. Great stuff!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

DREW_22 said:


> Any bets Backorder?


Nope, have better ways to use my salary as a Subaru driving clown. Those shoes are expensive.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Bux n Dux said:


> What’s our feelings on dudes shooting long tails, harlequins, scoters and wood ducks in utah? Hammer down? Or do they get burned at the stake too?


Another apples to oranges comparison.

If duck season got shut down as soon as a certain number of those ducks were harvested, I'm sure people targeting those birds would get absolutely roasted. As it is, there's no harm done to other hunters when those ducks are harvested. Fire away, and post up a picture when you get one.


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

Vanilla said:


> Can we get back to people actively taking away opportunities from other hunters just to fuel their own wants and desires being narcissists?
> 
> Can’t make this stuff up man. Great stuff!


NO! We need to go back to Facebook posts to prove the point that dozens of trumps were slaughtered illegally.


Not pinpointed at you Vanilla by any means. But can anyone here tell the exact bill length on any of the posts? That's what it comes down to....
I don't use FB so I never saw the "hero" shots. Did they post their tag?














See that yellow at 20 yards.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Drew I'm not interested in going into Facebook and copying and pasting 20 or however many posts.
I don't believe it's necessary for them to post their tag, why would they?
As I mentioned before there's probably a few that didn't bother to check their birds to begin with. 
Some were obviously posting from fake accounts and some pics and posts we're deleted shortly after the hunt was closed.
Too bad the DWR and feds didn't want to look into it as bad as you do.
But then again, it's not illegal.


----------



## DREW_22 (Dec 23, 2020)

1BandMan said:


> Drew I'm not interested in going into Facebook and copying and pasting 20 or however many posts.
> I don't believe it's necessary for them to post their tag, why would they?
> As I mentioned before there's probably a few that didn't bother to check their birds to begin with.
> Some were obviously posting from fake accounts and some pics and posts we're deleted shortly after the hunt was closed.
> ...


Obviously you're committed to your position... Meh, too much work. Never mind. 
It's not necessary to post their checked tag at all. But that's the proof for the big boys that specifically targeted a trump...

I had 3 swans veer off and give me a look, the first time this year I was specifically hunting swans. 2 grey smaller birds and one obviously bigger white bird in front. . I dropped the front adult bird. I was sure I shot a tundra... until I picked up the swan in all my pics. First time I've second guessed myself on a tagged hunt. No yellow on the bill? Wtf? It's not as easy as a guidebook says... BUT as my tag shows. Per the DWR I shot a tundra. That's my point. Specifics and measurements are all that legally matter.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Still my favorite thread. A couple of posts on topic, the rest crap.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

MrShane said:


> Okay, fair enough.
> I will quit calling Trump Targeters ‘anti-hunters’.
> They will from now on be referred to as ‘anti-hunter agenda assisting minions’.


Might as well start adding a bunch of letters and symbols to that description MrShane. That's what a certain community seems to do anyway.

Paddler referred to it. Just call them selfish hunters. That's what it is.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, I can't call them anti-hunting. But they are clearly content putting themselves ahead of the community when the stakes are so high.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

DREW_22 said:


> Obviously you're committed to your position... Meh, too much work. Never mind.
> It's not necessary to post their checked tag at all. But that's the proof for the big boys that specifically targeted a trump...
> 
> I had 3 swans veer off and give me a look, the first time this year I was specifically hunting swans. 2 grey smaller birds and one obviously bigger white bird in front. . I dropped the front adult bird. I was sure I shot a tundra... until I picked up the swan in all my pics. First time I've second guessed myself on a tagged hunt. No yellow on the bill? Wtf? It's not as easy as a guidebook says... BUT as my tag shows. Per the DWR I shot a tundra. That's my point. Specifics and measurements are all that legally matter.


Utah Waterfowl Association Uncut. 
Find someone with an account and look for yourself.
There might be some adult kids over there that shot a Trumpeter by mistake and turned it into a bragging post but I don't think that's the case.
There's still some deleted posts but there are posts now that are completely gone......I wonder why?
Again it's too bad the DWR and the feds don't put a little effort into this.
Maybe making an example out of a few would deter many.
Oh, and Bux and Dux runs the show over there.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Another question I think merits asking here:

Between this thread and the other few that are basically identical, how many alerts have been sent to the secret service based upon all the statements about targeting and killing trumps? I'd hate to be the poor agent assigned to this case and having to review these threads. Unless he's a waterfowl hunter, and then maybe he thinks it's as entertaining as I do.

311 has grassroots.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm just glad that I got my swan back in the 80's when it was a state wide hunt.

Lot less problems back then and yes mine was a tundra.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr




Vanilla said:


> Another question I think merits asking here:
> 
> Between this thread and the other few that are basically identical, how many alerts have been sent to the secret service based upon all the statements about targeting and killing trumps? I'd hate to be the poor agent assigned to this case and having to review these threads. Unless he's a waterfowl hunter, and then maybe he thinks it's as entertaining as I do.
> 
> 311 has grassroots.


Why would you worry about it unless you had something to worry about.
Poaching and big game issues creates quite the stir in the hunting community. There would be people ready to find a noose and a tall tree. Waterfowl violations for some reason seems to be something people turn the other cheek on.
Reality is they are federal birds with greater risks, higher fines and possible incarceration than poaching elk, deer, moose, pronghorn, etc.
If you don't see the issue your part of the problem if you have no concern or issue with wildlife violations. We can't police ourselves because there's very few that seem to care.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You really don't get it, do you?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Same question for you bud.
It's not against the law to shoot Trumpeters if you have a swan tag.

Since it's legal a$$hats target them rather than the actual target bird.
There is a problem with that Vanilla there really is. Your screwing yourself over if you don't see the issues. Do you really see a viable swan hunt continuing on if that's the game you and others like to play?
As far as calling the secret service I was suggesting that the DWR or feds check in on the Facebook posts. Some were braggers and hero shots but some were more than that.

Aaaand, maybe if they looked at these posts it would give them a GREAT snapshot of the mentally of many Utah waterfowl hunters helping with future of swans and possibly some better enforcement.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep, you didn't get it. That's okay, most things on this forum go right over your head. 

But this one REALLY went over your head. Can we still be friends?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Another question I think merits asking here:
> 
> Between this thread and the other few that are basically identical, how many alerts have been sent to the secret service based upon all the statements about targeting and killing trumps? I'd hate to be the poor agent assigned to this case and having to review these threads. Unless he's a waterfowl hunter, and then maybe he thinks it's as entertaining as I do.
> 
> 311 has grassroots.


I don't think the secret service likes him either. They probably just wish he'd go away so they don't have to deal with him or his family.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

1BandMan said:


> Same question for you bud.
> It's not against the law to shoot Trumpeters if you have a swan tag.
> 
> Since it's legal a$$hats target them rather than the actual target bird.
> ...


And your edit really REALLY didn't get it. I don't know that I've seen someone dig a hole quite like you. I'm guessing you're the only one that doesn't know why everyone else in the room is laughing. Oh well...I tried.

We have now witnessed a living, breathing example of johnnycake's statement that "I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you." 

This is wild!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There was nothing cryptic about what I wrote! That's what is so amazing about this exchange. 

"I could explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you."


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Your intellect amazes me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

1BandMan said:


> Your just way too smart for people.


*You're


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Can this thread just die.....my god, I thought the big game people were bitchy. the hunt is legal, get over it.
focus your attention to the RAC, wildlife board, etc. The simple solution, close PSG.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Stimmy said:


> Can this thread just die.....my god, I thought the big game people were bitchy. the hunt is legal, get over it.
> focus your attention to the RAC, wildlife board, etc. The simple solution, close PSG.


Please please please don’t close PSG!
The simplest solution is to allow the harvest of 2750 Tundra Swans statewide, allowing FULL opportunity to all who draw a tag, by just SIMPLY making it a Tundra Swan hunt only.
Identifying a Trump from a Tundra is no more difficult than identifying a small spike bull from a cow in heavy brush. 
We must make our hunters smarter, not dumb them down.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

Clarq said:


> Another apples to oranges comparison.
> 
> If duck season got shut down as soon as a certain number of those ducks were harvested, I'm sure people targeting those birds would get absolutely roasted. As it is, there's no harm done to other hunters when those ducks are harvested. Fire away, and post up a picture when you get one.


I wasn’t comparing anything. I was asking for thoughts


1BandMan said:


> Utah Waterfowl Association Uncut.
> Find someone with an account and look for yourself.
> There might be some adult kids over there that shot a Trumpeter by mistake and turned it into a bragging post but I don't think that's the case.
> There's still some deleted posts but there are posts now that are completely gone......I wonder why?
> ...


there we go with more incorrect information spread by you.

it’s not my page anymore. It hasn’t been for quite awhile. I got tired of the PMs from people who can’t take a joke. I did create it, with the intent to irritate “hunters” like yourself and also have it be a place that’s a little more “less serious” than the page that our lord and savior of utah waterfowl hunting runs, $FWs very own KingNoorda, that will ban you over actual factual information. Glad to see it worked so well... it’s also gratifying to know that you are triggered over satire posts on page designed for such content. 🤣


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

MrShane said:


> Please please please don’t close PSG!
> The simplest solution is to allow the harvest of 2750 Tundra Swans statewide, allowing FULL opportunity to all who draw a tag, by just SIMPLY making it a Tundra Swan hunt only.
> Identifying a Trump from a Tundra is no more difficult than identifying a small spike bull from a cow in heavy brush.
> We must make our hunters smarter, not dumb them down.


That’s not even close to true. A juvy solo, silent trump is literally IMPOSSIBLE to identify. So can a mature adult in many scenarios.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

This was never a problem until they opened PSG. leave it open we will be having this exact same conversation a year from now.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I've been pretty convinced that closing PSG is one of the better options to maintain the length of the hunt, reduce Trumpeter harvest to levels the USFWS projected and avoid escalating the situation too far. I don't like the idea of closures but it seems like a fair middle ground. 

And maybe in 5ish years we'll have the data to justify reopening it and allowing a targeted Trumpeter hunt.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Bux those posts over there are hilarious.
And the Photoshop on those pics are incredible. They look very real.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Bux n Dux said:


> That’s not even close to true. A juvy solo, silent trump is literally IMPOSSIBLE to identify. So can a mature adult in many scenarios.


If you get a chance hop on the States DWR site and there is a Swan Hunters orientation course you can take to help you out.
Or, just don’t shoot a target you cannot 100% identify?
Hmmmm, exactly no different than making sure you are not shooting a small spike Elk on a cow hunt in the dense brush.
Is your mind blown with this thought?
#Don’tClosePSG


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Shane,
Not asking to argue, merely curious on your point of view specifically regarding why you don’t want to close the PSG area to swan hunting?


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

Bux n Dux said:


> There were swans checked in opening weekend on October 1st, from bear river and PSG. The “hunt” was available for over 6 weeks. If we are going to draw conclusions, at least make sure your facts are accurate.


Do you have proof of this?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

gander311 said:


> Shane,
> Not asking to argue, merely curious on your point of view specifically regarding why you don’t want to close the PSG area to swan hunting?


Gander, no worries Man.
I love this forum to just bounce opinions off everybody in hopes we can all learn from each other.
I do not want PSG closed to Swans because it is a beautiful place to be, it spreads all us ‘Fowlers out, and it is just flat out our land and we should be able to hunt it.
I don’t know this buxsnduks dude but I feel sorry for anybody that does not want to learn/identify what they are trying to kill.
I don’t like to see our hunters get dumbed down, I would rather they get smartened up through education.
I have a lot of waterfowling experience and twice this year I had lone Trumps come in to my decoys, one hovered above me only 9 yrds or so out from end of my barrel.
I will admit it did honk, but not until it was literally in hovering mode inside 15 yrds trying to find a place to land.
I could tell it was a trump by not only size but the excess black in the head.
I did not try to kill either of them because I don’t want to stop fellow hunters from enjoying their Swan hunting experience.
I am nothing special, just been doing this a long time.
Some hunters have less experience than me and others have lots lots more than me.
Let’s reverse engineer bucknduxz quandry by not being able to identify a Tundra and let’s place him in a Swan hunting scenario. 
Like I said I do not know him but let’s give him the benefit of a doubt that he is new to Swan hunting and does not have a lot of experience but is trying his best to kill a Swan, which I love that he is attempting to accomplish.
Here goes, and I’m going to make it real simple because it is:
Bucinduxs is out in the marsh, Swan tag in hand, trying to learn the sport and kill his first Swan.
He is seeing Swans start to move and gets very excited (who wouldn’t) and is really itching to see a Swan fall.
Instead of shooting at just any old Swan and (hopefully) not wanting to kill a Tundra, how about actually NOT shooting at any lone or quiet Swans and maybe waiting for a flock of very noisy Tundras to shoot at?
Nobody says you have to shoot at singles or quiet Swans.
Exactly NO different than what I mentioned earlier about having to learn/identify the difference between a very small spike elk versus a cow while cow Elk hunting in very dense brush.
That is why I believe PSG should remain open to Tundra shooters and the tags should be printed ‘Tundra Swan only’.
We all have freedom to choose where we hunt, if bucnduxx does not feel comfortable in his Swan id skills, the he may elect to personally not hunt PSG to lower his chances of not killing a Trumpeter.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Anybody been out lately? I had swans come in today, don't know if they were trumpeters or tundras. Very cool birds, no real desire to kill one.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

paddler said:


> Anybody been out lately? I had swans come in today, don't know if they were trumpeters or tundras. Very cool birds, no real desire to kill one.


I was out two nights ago.
Had one Trumpeter and hundreds of Tundras come over.
The Trump was a quiet single, very easy to identify.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

You know what cracks me up SO much?
Supposedly all these ‘experienced’ waterfowlers that are Trump shooters are falling on the sword how extremely difficult it is to identify a Trump and how there should not be a fine associated with killing a Trump, they certainly had ZERO problems identifying their Trump to shoot…..


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

MrShane said:


> Gander, no worries Man.
> I love this forum to just bounce opinions off everybody in hopes we can all learn from each other.
> I do not want PSG closed to Swans because it is a beautiful place to be, it spreads all us ‘Fowlers out, and it is just flat out our land and we should be able to hunt it.
> I don’t know this buxsnduks dude but I feel sorry for anybody that does not want to learn/identify what they are trying to kill.
> ...


Both of my trumpeters were shot at FB. One on accident. One on purpose. The accident-silent solo bird. On purpose-loud solo bird. I had a swan tag. I’m an opportunist.

I have never hunted PSG.

Sounds great, but we don’t have a cow elk hunt in utah. We have an “antlerless” hunt. If I have an antlerless tag, I am required by law to harvest an antlerless animal. Out of my many antlerless harvests, several have been bull calves. Still legal by law, but not the “intent” of the hunt. The elk can’t have antlers. Pretty cut and dry on that. If I have a “spike” tag, I am also required by law to kill a bull that does not branch above the ear on one side. So a 1x1, 1x2, 1x4, 1x6 or even a 1.5x6 is legal. Now, again, we have an “ethics” situation. Myself I have not found in this situation personally, but if I do some day, I will most definitely pull the trigger, because it is legal. Again, not the 1x1 the hunt is intended for, but the state came up with the definition of a spike, not me.

so no, it’s not even remotely the same thing… unless you’re trying to help prove my stance on the whole a swan is a swan thing.

what is a 1.5x6 you ask? It’s this


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Bux n Dux said:


> Both of my trumpeters were shot at FB. One on accident. One on purpose. The accident-silent solo bird. On purpose-loud solo bird. I had a swan tag. I’m an opportunist.
> 
> I have never hunted PSG.
> 
> ...


Well, I failed with bukzduz.
Gander, I hope I sort of answered your question?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I like your explanation Shane, but if we don't want to be in the same situation next year, the obvious, low hanging fruit is to close PSG. A full 50% of the trumps shot were taken there. Get rid of PSG and there's no doubt that the season will extend out a couple weeks and perhaps to the actual end...but it has to be tried first. I said it in the previous thread, but if the 20th trump is killed on the last day of the hunt, no one cares.

Look at it this way, we have a sandhill crane hunt, but what if an area had an overly high density of whoopers? Would the feds close down that specific area to protect whoopers from either the uneducated or "jumpy" first time crane hunter that just see's "crane" and doesn't think through it? I know this is a case of much easier target recognition, but the concept is the same. Close the critical area to protect purposeful or inadvertant harvest and you protect both the animal and the hunter in doing so.

I don't like closures either but I think it's warranted with trumps and PSG.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Lots and lots of good dialog on here - but plenty of BS from a couple jokers . . .

Here's my $0.02 - so simple, even a Utahan could understand it:

1. Close PSG
2. Print "Tundra Swan" on the tag

For the "I can't tell a difference between a trumpeter and a tundra" crowd - learn the differences. We, as waterfowlers, already have limit restrictions on species of ducks. When in doubt, don't shoot.

-------------- OR --------------------

Don't make a mountain out of a molehill. Just because there are some articles floating around about the killing (harvesting is for crops) of swans, doesn't mean the sky is falling!! Maybe, just maybe, the population of trumpeters can support a few more of them being killed.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

MWScott72 said:


> I like your explanation Shane, but if we don't want to be in the same situation next year, the obvious, low hanging fruit is to close PSG. A full 50% of the trumps shot were taken there. Get rid of PSG and there's no doubt that the season will extend out a couple weeks and perhaps to the actual end...but it has to be tried first. I said it in the previous thread, but if the 20th trump is killed on the last day of the hunt, no one cares.
> 
> Look at it this way, we have a sandhill crane hunt, but what if an area had an overly high density of whoopers? Would the feds close down that specific area to protect whoopers from either the uneducated or "jumpy" first time crane hunter that just see's "crane" and doesn't think through it? I know this is a case of much easier target recognition, but the concept is the same. Close the critical area to protect purposeful or inadvertant harvest and you protect both the animal and the hunter in doing so.
> 
> I don't like closures either but I think it's warranted with trumps and PSG.


I agree with you 100% that the easiest way is definitely to close PSG, and I bet you are right and at a minimum that is what will happen (at least I hope a minimum action is taken).
Just makes me sad to see closures (both areas and seasons) but out of the two I will takes areas. 
I burned my points this year to find and shoot a collared Tundra Swan, and my season had just barely started.
It really is my fault, with the 5 yr waiting period I believed my fellow sportsman would follow the guidelines set by the State to ensure future hunting opportunities.
I learned the hard way this year that some supposedly ‘hunters’ don’t care about the future, only the instant satisfaction opportunity.
Real waterfowlers care about our waterfowl’s futures, think if the real ones didn’t step in during the market hunting days and self police themselves, Canvasbacks might not even be here today.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

We’ve focused on PSG, but I think the boundary just needs to go back to where it was at Forrest St. Those clubs are killing a good number of trumps too, according to the DWR.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I probably can support closing PSG and the northern clubs, even though I'm not happy about it.

My concern is the precedent it sets. If the old boundary is restored, BRBR will probably become the next trumpeter hotspot. Then what? Close that? Where does it end? I don't want to get to the point where the only swan hunting spot left is Timpie Springs.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm hopeful they'll only take intermediate steps until the study data is analyzed. Sounds like there is good reason to hope the one closure would suffice. They've waited a few years at this point to act so they don't seem trigger happy. My guess is if a PSG closure has noticeable affect they will wait a few more years before adding any new measure to minimize excess harvest. 

Only time will tell if they amend the policy and how much.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking at the RAC/WB schedule they don't discuss waterfowl until December of 2023 not that swan couldn't be added to some other meeting I guess.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

The good news is that Amy with the DWR has openly said they are watching these forums and the Waterfowl Coordinator is learning as much as possible about these problems.
Almost all government agencies have paid staff to keep their fingers on the pulse of topics like these.
Our DWR wants us to have as many hunt opportunities as possible, to keep us ‘on the hook’ so to speak.
I trust our leaders at the DWR will make the correct changes.
It won’t be what I want, ‘Tundras only’, but I do believe they will put steps in place to slow the rate of selfish hunters overtaking our ranks.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

middlefork said:


> Looking at the RAC/WB schedule they don't discuss waterfowl until December of 2023 not that swan couldn't be added to some other meeting I guess.


I would expect them to see if the Pacific Flyway Council has anything to say after their initial meetings between now and March.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

middlefork said:


> Looking at the RAC/WB schedule they don't discuss waterfowl until December of 2023 not that swan couldn't be added to some other meeting I guess.


It was stated during the last Wildlife Board meeting that they are planning to address it in the April RACs/Board meetings.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just listened to the presentation again. Looks like they are shooting for the May/June meeting. Thanks for the refresher.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

middlefork said:


> Just listened to the presentation again. Looks like they are shooting for the May/June meeting. Thanks for the refresher.


Thanks for the correction on dates! Looks like we figured it out between the two of us.


----------



## camodad (Oct 29, 2021)

my 1 cent, Only give out the quota in tags.Thats what the feds law is trying to say. Don't know why the state gets away with selling $tags and then tell you you can't go. Maybe they sell 10,000 sheep and buffalo tags$ and when someone shoots one it over the state takes the$ and you go home sad. If the quota is met you should atleast get a refund for unused tag or be issued for next year first is only fair. What about the working guy that spend all there vacation time and money just to go home and rage on this site. Thanks, Have a great holiday season.


----------



## camodad (Oct 29, 2021)

5 years and buy unused tags divided by quota.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I think next year anyone who has a uncut Swan tag from this year gets a tag.
That way the intentional Trump shooters have at least a six year wait!!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

MrShane said:


> I think next year anyone who has a uncut Swan tag from this year gets a tag.
> That way the intentional Trump shooters have at least a six year wait!!!


Wait, what?!? You can’t be serious…

A swan tag gives a person a legal opportunity to hunt them from the time the season opens until it closes - either due to the date or the quota met. The trumpeter quota was legally met. We can’t hand out lollipops and gummy bears to make everyone “feel” better about things not going exactly as they want.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Just think how many extra tags I could get every year if all my un-notched tags could carry over because some people were successful before I was able to be?

I’d have more tags than the tushycake up in Alaska!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

CPAjeff said:


> Wait, what?!? You can’t be serious…
> 
> A swan tag gives a person a legal opportunity to hunt them from the time the season opens until it closes - either due to the date or the quota met. The trumpeter quota was legally met. We can’t hand out lollipops and gummy bears to make everyone “feel” better about things not going exactly as they want.


My statement was a joke, I just did not type it very well.
Sorry.
I was playing off the actions of the DWR years ago when they re-issued the Buffalo tags to hunters who did not get to fill their tags the year before.
BTW, I like gummy bears.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

MrShane said:


> My statement was a joke, I just did not type it very well.
> Sorry.
> I was playing off the actions of the DWR years ago when they re-issued the Buffalo tags to hunters who did not get to fill their tags the year before.
> BTW, I like gummy bears.


Sorry, I’m slow!! 🤣

Well played sir, well played!


----------

